# My mid-day constitutional through the yard...



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Whose woods these are I think I know
They've rooted in New York, though
You will not see my rifles here,
Or watch my truck fill up with doe













My little sling must think it queer 
To plink without a tin-can near
Between the courts & police state,
The starkest feelings founded here.







She gives her golden bands a shake 
To ask if there's a shot to take
The only other sounds the sweep 
Of fallen leaves by distant rake.
These woods are lovey, despite the sheep







But I've many promises to keep
& threads to troll before I sleep,
& threads to troll before I sleep


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...just be glad I didn't put it to song in a video...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool :werd:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshot poetry - :thumbsup: . liked it a lot. this forum needs more poetry about slingshots.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> slingshot poetry - :thumbsup: . liked it a lot. this forum needs more poetry about slingshots.


Thank you! I couldn't agree more; I'll bet the creativity would be on par with what go's into the slings themselves


----------

